# Win FREE tickets to the 2017 Columbus Fishing Expo! OGF EXCLUSIVE CONTEST!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF is pleased to announce another year of partnership with the Columbus Fishing Expo! The folks at the Columbus Fishing Expo have hooked us up with some free tickets for us to giveaway again this year, exclusively to OGF members!

We will be giving away 10 pairs of tickets to 10 lucky winners (2 tickets to each winner) and it's free to enter and the rules are simple: You must be a registered OGF member in good standing to participate. All you have to do is visit www.columbusfishingexpo.com and answer the following questions. Please message ShakeDown on OGF your answers no later than midnight, February 3rd 2017. Members who have submitted correct answers will be drawn randomly on 2/4/2017 and announced on OGF and notified. Tickets will be emailed. If a member fails to claim their tickets by 2/7, that entry will be re-drawn.

How to Win tickets:
1. goto www.columbusfishingexpo.com
2. find the answers to the following questions and message them to ShakeDown on OGF by midnight 2/3/2017
3. Include your first and last name and valid email address in your message

Incomplete and/or incorrect entries will not be counted. Tickets have no cash value and please only one entry per member. Follow this thread for an updated roster of those correct entries that will make the random drawing.

Question 1: Who is the speaker scheduled for 6pm at the Hawg Trough on Saturday, February 11th?
Question 2: Which exhibitor will be in booth #714?
Question 3: What building at the Expo Center houses the Columbus Fishing Expo?

Even if you don't win, we cordially invite you all to attend this excellent show in it's 3rd year! Many OGF members attend, speak and have booths at the show and your support of the local fishing industry has a direct impact on its health!

Thanks and good luck!

*Correct entries and eligible for the drawing:*
hopin to cash
Evinrude58
fishwendel2
FISHIN 2
Bleeding Minnow
T-180
Gobi Muncher
ShawnN
Daego Doug
Gottagofishn
Spike Dog
homepiece
RStock521
Chopiq
Dovans
sliver138
Govbarney
pole setter
specktur
deerfarmer
JFish1
backfar
suzy-j
tkbiker
steelhauler
walleye60
Angler Ron
linebacker43
RiparianRanger
Buck-Eye
Monark22
siebta
brettmansdor
Frankie G
cumminssmoke
dbortolani
Dillon Friend
bikerman67
all thumbs
Fisherman14
ramfan
Mi-Mic-Kay
252
Summit
Fishinful
mokabe
Fishingisfun
BigBourb
TClark
Bob4246
bobcatbasser
waterline
deltaoscar
shorthair
thefraz44
MIKIE
kraftmatic
tomknous
Hoover 4 Me
my vise
Workingman
nitrofish1
bassfishray
elkcow
FarmerChris
ski
Fishtracker1
Deazl666
Skip Hoffman
Motorhead
hammer&nails
Matt R
catfish_1999
olejoe
Tbomb55
rsdata
Snakecharmer
starcraft64
sbreech
Eaglef16
Rangerman12
knuckleric
fishincontrol
eriewalleye
mkalink
JFeeds
golian
Magilla
chumthrower
olejoe
devildog49
beave82
large6er
bigj801
Debo
dcool
JRBasser
Wakeride
mrbencrazy
seang22
Duck391
kozeye72
snyd
glasseyes
EitherFishOrCutBait
davycrockett
WLAngler
Lil Big Man
DenOhio
HooksetHarvey
Redyrage
slowtroller
timjr
catfishunterjames
1Bigicehole
Samdebartolo
jkeeney20
Falcon76
RollingRock
Rodbuster
joel_fishes
buckeyedude
ToadPuncher
Eagle Eye
Gus Martin
h2owolf


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Heads up...

Your entries must include your email address and first/last name. We don't use that for anything other than emailing the tickets if you win, and with the amount of entries we will get it's a LOT easier for me to have that info up front so it doesn't delay the process. Any entries that don't include that info, will be considered incomplete!!

Thanks and good luck!

Brandon


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, if you post your answers and info publicly, instant DQ. You have to message me your answers per the rules, not reply to this thread with them!!!!!


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry about that I have not been able to figure out how to PM since the upgrade. I search for an hour on your profile page, the open forum page and even on the contest page for the tickets. I know when I figure out the secret I'll feel like an idiot. I'm just and old fisherman and not real tech savy. Is there a chance I could be forgiven for being out of touch with today's fads.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

large6er said:


> Sorry about that I have not been able to figure out how to PM since the upgrade. I search for an hour on your profile page, the open forum page and even on the contest page for the tickets. I know when I figure out the secret I'll feel like an idiot. I'm just and old fisherman and not real tech savy. Is there a chance I could be forgiven for being out of touch with today's fads.


Start a Conversation is the same as PM now! When you go to someone's profile page click on Start a Conversation.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

All good large6er. Now that you know how, feel free to re-enter the via PM.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys per the rules of the contest, I need your first/last name and email address. If you entered and don't see your name up within 48 hours, pretty safe to assume you didn't provide me your info.

The only reason I need it is the tickets are electronic and will be emailed to winners. Your info is safe with me


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> OGF is pleased to announce another year of partnership with the Columbus Fishing Expo! The folks at the Columbus Fishing Expo have hooked us up with some free tickets for us to giveaway again this year, exclusively to OGF members!
> 
> We will be giving away 10 pairs of tickets to 10 lucky winners (2 tickets to each winner) and it's free to enter and the rules are simple: You must be a registered OGF member in good standing to participate. All you have to do is visit www.columbusfishingexpo.com and answer the following questions. Please message ShakeDown on OGF your answers no later than midnight, February 3rd 2017. Members who have submitted correct answers will be drawn randomly on 2/4/2017 and announced on OGF and notified. Tickets will be emailed. If a member fails to claim their tickets by 2/7, that entry will be re-drawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassfishray (Jan 18, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> Guys per the rules of the contest, I need your first/last name and email address. If you entered and don't see your name up within 48 hours, pretty safe to assume you didn't provide me your info.
> 
> The only reason I need it is the tickets are electronic and will be emailed to winners. Your info is safe with me


Did i answer correctly


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You did!

Entry list updated 1/17


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Winners will be drawn this Saturday!! Good luck to all!


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> OGF is pleased to announce another year of partnership with the Columbus Fishing Expo! The folks at the Columbus Fishing Expo have hooked us up with some free tickets for us to giveaway again this year, exclusively to OGF members!
> 
> We will be giving away 10 pairs of tickets to 10 lucky winners (2 tickets to each winner) and it's free to enter and the rules are simple: You must be a registered OGF member in good standing to participate. All you have to do is visit www.columbusfishingexpo.com and answer the following questions. Please message ShakeDown on OGF your answers no later than midnight, February 3rd 2017. Members who have submitted correct answers will be drawn randomly on 2/4/2017 and announced on OGF and notified. Tickets will be emailed. If a member fails to claim their tickets by 2/7, that entry will be re-drawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Winners have been drawn using Google's random number drawing app. Congrats to the following winners, who will receive their E-Tickets via email this week! Even if you didn't win we hope to see you at the show!

Ticket Winners:
Fishinful
T-180
Angler Ron
Wakeride
bobcatbasser
deerfarmer
falcon76
Toadpuncher
tkbiker
BigBourb


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity OGF 

Ron


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you! Was debating on going now I have to!


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks ..its much appreciated! looking forward to it!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Congrats to the winners - Hope to see everyone this coming weekend.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you very much! What a great opportunity offered by some wonderful community members!


----------

